# Manabloc -- mixing hot & cold



## kde (May 7, 2013)

A Manabloc unit seems to be mixing the hot & cold water. Wondering if an internal divider could have gotten cracked or something?

Situation: Two faucet sink has individual lines running from Manabloc for hot and cold. Good pressure (no clogs in lines). Cold is cold, but hot has bursts of warm and then gets cold and then bursts of warm off and on. Water heater is good -- drained it and started from scratch (can feel hot pipes going into Manabloc).

Not sure what else to suspect except the Manabloc at this point. Thoughts?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

What's the chances you have the hot and cold tied together somewhere else in the house?

I have seen/done this many times in new homes for pressure test, normally it is the shower mixing valve where it is seen as no hot water, disconnect and cap the lines individually and the problem goes away immediately.


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Jun 5, 2014)

Im going to ask an obvious question, but I had an issue similar a while ago but it wasnt with a manablock. Is this issue ONLY that faucet or is it ALL the faucets in the house? and what kind of on/off does this particular sink have? If its a single handle style as opposed to 2 separate for hot and cold, the issue can well be the internals of it.


----------



## kde (May 7, 2013)

This issue impacts all three locations in the house -- kitchen sink that is single handle, shower that is single handle... but also the bathroom sink that is dual handle.

I could understand the issue happening at the single handle places, but not at the dual handle sink.

That's why I was wondering if maybe some water was not drained out of the manabloc and then it froze internally and cracked an inside chamber. This is more of a vacation home versus a full time residence.


----------

